# Radhat 9.0 Installation



## BillaBong (8. September 2003)

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials25425.html das thema wurde unter diesem link schon mal besprochen, jedoch wurde keine richtige lösung gefunden. ich habe jetzt auch schon alles ausprobiert und es will einfach net laufen. ich denke das sich der fehler beim brennen der cd eingeschlichen hat, weil ich nicht genau weis wie es geht. ich habe mir also radhat 9.0 in drei iso dateien runtergeladen. die habe ich dann mal so gebrannt und gehofft da tut sich was doch nichts er hat nicht gebootet. dann habe ich die iso dateien mit nero geöffnet und dann gebrannt, dann fing er wenigstens mal an zu booten. jedoch kam ich bei der installation nicht weiter als zu dem fenster wo er den datenträgertyp wissen will wo die installierenden pakete enthalten sind. wenn ich dann lokales cd-rom auswähle und auf ok klicke, bringt er cd nicht gefunden in ihren cd-rom-laufwerken konnten keine red hat linux cd gefunden werden. legen sie die red hat linux cd ein, und drücken sie ok, um es erneut zu versuchen. folgende typ´s habe ich schonmal befolgt also ich habe erstmal nur ein laufwerk angeschlossen, das habe ich dann auch noch im bios installiert und nicht auf auto stehen. hat aber nix gebraucht. wenn da einer eine ahnung hätte was ich da machen könnte wär ich sehr froh.


----------



## Habenix (8. September 2003)

Hi,

1) hast du schon die MD5-Summe der ISO´s überprüft?
2) mal ne dumme Frage: welche ISO´s hast du gezogen?

P.S. Ahhhhrgh dein Satzaufbau ist  schwierig zu lesen


Gruß

Habenix


----------



## BillaBong (8. September 2003)

naja das mein satzbau so schwierig zu lesen ist liegt warscheinlich daran das mir zwischen drin immer was neues einfällt, oder ich nicht schreiben kann  weis nicht woran es liegt. und md5 geprüft ich wusste bis vor 2 tagen nicht mal was iso ist gezogen habe ich die iso bei http://www.linuxiso.org .


----------



## Habenix (8. September 2003)

Hi,

du hast gesagt das du booten konntest d.h. dein cd-rom Laufwerk wurde auch erkannt. Aber komisch ist das du im BIOS die Einstellung manuell machen musstest.

Wie ist das CD-ROM angeschlossen? Als Slave an der Festplatte oder einzeln an einem Kontroller? Kabel schon überprüft? (hört sich blöd an ist aber so)


Kannst due Windows per CD booten?


Gruß

Habenix


----------



## BillaBong (8. September 2003)

ja windows kann ich installieren das geht. ich habe das cd rom laufwerkt auf master stehen und an einem extra controler. linux bootet die cd. ich komme bei der intallation jedoch nur bis zur tastatur auswahl. dann will er von der cd lesen findet sie jedoch nicht. schreibt nicht das er kein laufwerk findet sondern keine cd. ich musste das cdromlaufwerk auch nicht erst im bios aktivieren das ging auch schon als ich es auf auto stehen hatte. das war lediglich ein typ in dem link den ich zu anfang gepostet habe.


----------



## Habenix (9. September 2003)

Resume:

1 CD-ROM funktioniert  und wird erkannt

2 Bootet (findet den Bootsektor auf der cd)

3 ...aber findet keine Installationspakete


...ich vermute mal stark das die CD´s nicht  OK sind

Hast du noch einen Rechner wo du die CD´s ausprobieren kannst? 



Gruß


----------

